# Need clutch help ASAP!! I don't know what happened....



## kevinryan7 (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm about to flip $#!+ on this thing! So I have my 05 650 sold, SOLD!!! The guy is coming to getting Sunday. Everything was fine, just cleaning it up, not even with a hose, just a rag and some shiny stuff, go to start it up to pull it into the garage and I hear some noise coming from the clutch......WTF? Never done this before...started it up earlier today when the guy came to check it out, he rode it around forever, ran perfect as it always does. 

So now I have the clutch pulled off and kinda shook it back in forth and there is clinging noise coming from it! 

Does anyone have any idea what this might be? Is it something I can fix here? Or do I have to call the guy and let him know I have to have clutch work done to the bike he's already payed half for?

I've never had to mess with the clutch, i.e. taking it apart, but I'm not a mechanical idiot by any means. If someone could just point me in the right direction step by step I would be extremely greatful!! Hopefully VFJ chimes in to the rescue!!

Thanks in advance to any help that is given.......I'm stumped right now just staring at the bike with a beer in hand.......please help


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

What kind of noise, what is making the klanging noise? What mods are done to the clutch? Secondary? Primary? Blow it clean with compressed air and find out what is making the noise.




I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## kevinryan7 (Jan 31, 2012)

No mods to the clutch at all, it's bone stock. It's like a rattling, clinking noise coming from the outer half of the clutch.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

I think your going to have to pull the cover to fix it no matter what, might as well do it now and find out whats wrong.


----------



## kevinryan7 (Jan 31, 2012)

By the cover you mean the actual clutch cover itself with the 6 or 8 small bolts on top......look like 8mm? not trying to sound like an idiot, just being sure thats what you're referring to and not the belt cover......that's off already and so is the clutch.


----------



## dirtydog (Nov 11, 2009)

Man if u could load a small vid with the noise that would help alot. I know the little bolts on the orimary that are latteral slide back and forth.


----------



## dirtydog (Nov 11, 2009)

Sorry meant primary


----------



## kevinryan7 (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm attempting to post a video of it to you tube now.....takes forever though and haven't done it before. It says it uploaded my the iPad, just waiting on YouTube to finish loading it. I'll post the link once it's done. Thanks for all the info so far.


----------



## kevinryan7 (Jan 31, 2012)

I can't get this video to post to you tube......can I email it to somebody and they post it for me?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

You probably hear the weights clanking when you shake it thats normal. 

As far as the noise when riding it, could have been the belt itself, did you watch the guy the whole time? if not he could of hammered on it a few times in high and smoked the belt.


----------



## kevinryan7 (Jan 31, 2012)

He layed into it a few times but nothing extreme. Belt has no fraying or tears, looks good


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Have you tried just putting it back on and making sure it's torqued to 69#? See if it quits?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

dirtydog said:


> Man if u could load a small vid with the noise that would help alot. I know the little bolts on the orimary that are latteral slide back and forth.


Yeah that would sure help. I assume you cnecjed every inch of the belt for lost coggs and seperation.


----------



## kevinryan7 (Jan 31, 2012)

Yup, just put it back....still making the noise. Took a video of it running with sound but need to see if someone can upload it to YouTube......I can't get it to upload correctly for some reason


----------



## dirtydog (Nov 11, 2009)

Until it says quede or whatever it hasnt loaded. What are u loading it from?


----------



## kevinryan7 (Jan 31, 2012)

Here's the vid of me just shaking it.....have to wait for the one to finish uploading of the bike running


----------



## dirtydog (Nov 11, 2009)

Huh. Is that how drastic the noise is running? And is it snorkeled?


----------



## kevinryan7 (Jan 31, 2012)

Here's the vid of it running






What do you guys think?


----------



## kevinryan7 (Jan 31, 2012)

It is snorkled....granted its usually noisy through the snork but this is a whole different noise


----------



## dirtydog (Nov 11, 2009)

Wow. Check deflection. I think that belt is bad. It shuts up when u gas it. Like i said i can hear those little bolts that are lateral when mine idles comming through the snorkels but thay sounds like a sloppy belt


----------



## kevinryan7 (Jan 31, 2012)

Does anyone have a part number or place to get the no **** stock belt? The place I ordered this from said it was OEM and it isn't. VFJ said run nothing but stock belts on these or you'll just give yourself problems. So y'all think it's just a bad belt? Never had a belt slowly go bad......either it was good, or it exploded and shot pieces in my face through the snorks.....not cool


----------



## dirtydog (Nov 11, 2009)

My money is on the belt. If he slipped it that day then it will do that. I have one rhat looks great in the garage that looks great but not so much. Squeels and will bump if u hit it in high. Bet she stretched on ua or glazed.


----------



## dirtydog (Nov 11, 2009)

Dang this tight keyboard i better start looking over my message


----------



## kevinryan7 (Jan 31, 2012)

It's all good man, I'm a **** finger Dave when I type sometimes too......I end rewriting the whole thing hald the time


----------



## kevinryan7 (Jan 31, 2012)

Did it again......Meant to say half the time.


----------



## dirtydog (Nov 11, 2009)

Bro hope this helps.


----------



## kevinryan7 (Jan 31, 2012)

I hope so too man, I really appreciate the info. I just want to fix it as quick and cheap as possible....not trying to cut corners though.

Figure I'll call the guy and let him know what I have to do.....he can either have his money back or wait till I fix it and get it then.


FML, this blows :cussing:


----------



## dirtydog (Nov 11, 2009)

Did he test it on asphault? When he was gettin on it and 30s with stock springs? Trans cold?


----------



## kevinryan7 (Jan 31, 2012)

He took it up and down the street a few times, just shy of an 1/8 mile one way. Trans wasn't cold, I was riding it around before he came. All was warm and running good, ran good while he drove it.....cooled for about an hour while I wiped it down, and then it started making that noise when I went to pull it in the garage.


----------



## kevinryan7 (Jan 31, 2012)

Who is the manufacturer of the stock belt for these?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Wow...well the shoes are absolutely shot and I wouldn't be surprised if a few haven't fallen out making it metal to metal between the spider and the base. Take the cover off...that's all those 10mm bolts and note the arrow's alignment with the one below it. Take it off, take the spring out. Now the part the slites in and out moves between some posts. There are plastic pads or buttons on the sides of the spider that it slides on. Those are the shoes. There shouldn't be more then like 7 thousands gap between any of them and the post. I think you have way more then 20 thousands and may have some broken or missing . 250 bucks to fix at the dealer.It also sounds like you could have some loose flyweights in that the plastic rollers that bear on are warn out or 
worse. With a small screwdriver flip one each flyweight up while the spider is in its out position. There should be almost no play or movement between the weight abd the roller in that position.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

No offense but there is no way that sound is coming from the belt or caused by the belt, it was making the noise in his hand while he was shaking it. Either way that's a strange noise to just randomly appear out of the blue.

Check to see if your primary spring is loose in the primary, ive never seen it happen nor know why it would but to me that's what it sounds like strangely..

It could be your weights or your shoes. Shoes usually never make that much noise but shoes have the characteristics of making noise at idle and going silent as it's revved. I would just touch things and see what is loose, if it's that loud it should be very noticeable because there shouldn't be any overly sloppy parts in the primary.

Edit: NMK you got it first lol.


----------



## kevinryan7 (Jan 31, 2012)

Holy information Batman.......well ****, thought I was going to get away with just buying a belt, guess that's out  I appreciate the info.

I'll go ahead and start on your guys recommendations for what to check tomorrow. I caught a good knuckle buster a little bit ago and my hand is throbbing, it's freezing and I've been at this for while....think it's time to call it a night before I put a .45 through the Brute!!

I'll take some pics on the disassembly of all the parts and see if you guys can catch something I don't....which I'm sure you will seeing as how I have very little experience with clutches. Thanks again for all the help, I really appreciate it. 

Do you think I should go ahead and replace the belt anyway? I'll be at the Kawie dealer first thing tomorrow morning, might as well pick up an OEM belt while I'm there. 

Thanks again for the help, I'll post pics tomorrow.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

kevinryan7 said:


> Holy information Batman.......well ****, thought I was going to get away with just buying a belt, guess that's out  I appreciate the info.
> 
> I'll go ahead and start on your guys recommendations for what to check tomorrow. I caught a good knuckle buster a little bit ago and my hand is throbbing, it's freezing and I've been at this for while....think it's time to call it a night before I put a .45 through the Brute!!
> 
> ...


 
Take the clutch. Let one of their guys take a look.


----------



## kevinryan7 (Jan 31, 2012)

Not a bad idea either......I'll bring it along, thanks brother.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Hey bud I got an primary clutch in the garage if you need it for parts or the whole thing its off an 06 so shoot me a pm or text call what ever I can do to help you out I will overnite it if need be just let me know.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Did you get that clutch the USPS said it was supposed to be there Saturday just wondering didn't hear from you.

commando tapatalk


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Well did you put that clutch on or what.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah what was the outcome of all this?


----------



## dookie (Mar 24, 2011)

My clutch makes the same noise since ive had it last spring. Never givin me any problems


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

sounds like the primary spring mite be bad. change it out and c if the noise goes away. had a bike with the same clutch noise and did the same thing when u shook it.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> yeah what was the outcome of all this?


You know what the out come was kevinryan screwed me over. I sent him an old primary thinking he could use some parts off of it and send back. He also agreed that he could get me some hyd hoses made by his buddy for my oil cooler. So he got the clutch and now wont answer any text or private msg and i gave it some time too before I decided to put this on here. So I guess thats one person I will never trust again. What do you guys think. So know deal with the guy on here called KEVINRYAN unless you want to be screwed over...............:banghead:

Should be working on it instead of talking about it..


----------



## yama450yfz (Apr 17, 2012)

What a **** sucker I read the whole thing play out. BruteMike is a stand up guy as far as I can see, that's too bad he probably sold the bike and now has no business on the forum so he gave it a big fu. Too bad people like that make you not want to help people out, you just have to remember not everyone is a total F%$#!


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

sorry to hear all this ,i did a little busseness with kevin a while back ,all went smooth ,i thought he was a stand up guy ,guess you never know for sure


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

I wouldn't call him a sucker. As bad as it went he did the right thing and helped a guy out. I hope karma takes a big dump on this kev guy( that was his name right? I'd ban him just for good measure. How new was this guy anyway?





Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

He just joined in January I think but not holding against everyone just him. I just helped out jlowery on her and guess what he helped me out too so thanx again jlowery. It just burns me when people do that and carma will get him and thanx guys for the kind words.:thumbup:

Should be working on it instead of talking about it..


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Waiting on his reply to my PM.


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Mine was doing the same thing and I'm gettin it rebuilt by a buddy who is a mechanic he said the spider inside the clutch was bad


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> Waiting on his reply to my PM.


 



Mwahaha! These idiots put me in charge today. Taking the world over one shift ata timeSent from my iPhone using tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Mike I sent you a PM


----------



## yama450yfz (Apr 17, 2012)

The Big Bad Wolf said:


> I wouldn't call him a sucker. As bad as it went he did the right thing and helped a guy out. I hope karma takes a big dump on this kev guy( that was his name right? I'd ban him just for good measure. How new was this guy anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You must have misunderstood me *edited*


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> Mike I sent you a PM


Pm sent back thanx p.

Should be working on it instead of talking about it..


----------



## KingZilla (Dec 22, 2011)

one thing i notice, is when u let off the gas and the belt slows down its flopping like its loose...i just went out and checked my king quad since my cover is off right now...my belt is tighter than that when its in idle or im on the gas a bit...is the belt on a brute supossed to do that or is it stretched out some how...now the loud clanking i think could be the rollers...have you checked them to make sure they are all in good shape? im not a motor head but these are just things i would think of if it was mine.


----------

